# Hairstyle phases



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

This random but, whatever...

We've all been through weird phases of hairstyles and as someone who feels defined by a hairstyle, I thought I should start a thread on it.

My phases:

Greas-ball spikey gel look
Greasy spikey gel look, with front of hair to the side
Greasy spikey gel look, with front of hair to the side and swirly swoosh spikes
Age 17: EMO PHASE -.-
Short back and sides, scruffy on top
Recently: Very short on the back and sides, top of hair pulled up with wax/putty
Now: Very short on the back and sides. Dry-look wax side parting. I let it grow out, maintaining the side parting at any length.

Anyone else?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I used to have shaggy British-invasion style hair. 
Then I had short 50's style hair with the side part pompadour. 
then I grew it long again to about shoulder length. 
Now I have the short side part again.


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

TheFather said:


> I used to have shaggy British-invasion style hair.
> Then I had short 50's style hair with the side part pompadour.
> then I grew it long again to about shoulder length.
> Now I have the short side part again.


I've never known anyone that hasn't been through at least one long hair phase!


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

for the longest while i had long Pocahontas-style hair. i didn't know what to do with it, absolutely hated it, & had low-self-esteem because of it.

then a few years ago i bobbed my hair like a flapper. i compiled pictures of Louise Brooks & took them to the hairdresser's & ask them to give me a cut just like hers.

the bob involved trimming & upkeep, which i grew tired of. i didn't like the way it looked when it turned a little shaggy, so i started growing it out. now my hair's reached the middle of my back, with bangs this time. i think i'm due for another haircut.


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

berlingot said:


> for the longest while i had long Pocahontas-style hair. i didn't know what to do with it, absolutely hated it, & had low-self-esteem because of it.
> 
> then a few years ago i bobbed my hair like a flapper. i compiled pictures of Louise Brooks & took them to the hairdresser's & ask them to give me a cut just like hers.
> 
> the bob involved trimming & upkeep, which i grew tired of. i didn't like the way it looked when it turned a little shaggy, so i started growing it out. now my hair's reached the middle of my back, with bangs this time. i think i'm due for another haircut.


Bobbed haircut is cute  So is your hair naturally straight?


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

That last style was one of the main things I remember from the 90s haha


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Anything and everything messy.


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Anything and everything messy.


Messy like bedhead? Or messy like unstyled/untouched? Or messy like intentionally messy?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

againsthegrain said:


> Messy like bedhead? Or messy like unstyled/untouched? Or messy like intentionally messy?


I wake up. And that's generally good enough.

My hair does what it wants and no amount of anything is going to change that. Well, there are a few things that help, but not much. I have outrageous amounts of volume and extremely resistant, yet delicate hair that will either just not do what you want or become frizzy.


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

I think mullets were before my time... but I'm glad they were!


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> I wake up. And that's generally good enough.
> 
> My hair does what it wants and no amount of anything is going to change that. Well, there are a few things that help, but not much. I have outrageous amounts of volume and extremely resistant, yet delicate hair that will either just not do what you want or become frizzy.


Keeping hair your short can help.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I cut my hair like once or twice a year. Its either long or when i cut it its short.


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I cut my hair like once or twice a year. Its either long or when i cut it its short.


Wow. I get it cut roughly once every month!


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Age 1-20: Buzzcut










...It's all good though.


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Age 1-20: Buzzcut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ye but you never have to worry about styling it wrong


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> I wake up. And that's generally good enough.
> 
> My hair does what it wants and no amount of anything is going to change that. Well, there are a few things that help, but not much. I have outrageous amounts of volume and extremely resistant, yet delicate hair that will either just not do what you want or become frizzy.


Yeah, I usually just wake up and out the door I go. My hair does what it likes and I let it. Brushing my hair just ruins it so I just leave it be.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I just let it grow till it gets annoying, then cut it.

My record is 1 year and 11 months, it was a little longer than shoulder length.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Here are my hairstyle phases, guys!

Kid: long hair with middle part
Pre-teen: long hair with middle part
Teen: long hair with middle part
Early 20s: slightly longer hair with middle part

Quite daring and unpredictable, no?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

been working on this still having some technical issues


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Kindergarten through 6th grade - swanky short hair. like 50s style
7th through 9th grade - Jewfro
9th grade through first 4 years of college - long hair past my shoulders (70s guitarist style)
Super senior till present - swanky short hair.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

-long hair/bangs (5 yrs old)
-almost jheri curl bad perm hair (5-6 yrs old)
-short hair/bangs (elementary school)
-bleached/orange hair (elementary school)
-black hair (jr. high)
-maroonish/brownish hair (jr high)
-fried looking hair from the last 3 (jr high/9th grade)
-long hair/no bangs (teens)
-longish hair/crappy bangs (late teens)
-flat ironed mid-length hair/bangs (early 20s)
-black/brown (roots) flat ironed short hair/bangs (early 20s)
-black/brown (roots) flat ironed really short hair/bangs (early-mid 20s)
-black/brown (roots) flat ironed mid-length hair/bangs (now)
-probably some other bad hair phases


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

As a little kid, my parents made me keep my hair like the kid from Problem Child.

When I got older I had the mushroom cut style, until my parents deemed it to be demonic and it was banned.

My teens I just let it grow and would get a cut when it was too long. I was home schooled so it didn't matter.

My late teens I went back to public school for senior year, and wound up having hair that stuck out in all directions in punk-ish chunky spikes.

Since then I've been completely bald (razored scalp), and had hair down a little past my shoulders. It's been buzzed for a couple years, but I decided to grow it out again so right now it's all shaggy.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

againsthegrain said:


> Wow. I get it cut roughly once every month!


I never really style my hair or spend any time on it.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I see so many girls with pretty straight hair when left down 
I've never regularly straightened my hair because I'm so lazy. By the time I finish straightening, I would not feel like going out

In h/s I cut my hair Mandy Moore-esque short style
I had a middle part phase
I tried to do the V.Beckham A-line cut...it truly didn't suit me; my grandma said it looked odd on me
now, I'm shoulder length with side part phase


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

reached the end of my back as a kid only ever trimmed it
at 12 i started putting streaks of color in it like purple or blue just all different colors and layered it
at 14/15 i cut it up just above my shoulders and changed the color to black and started cutting it at home putting in a side fringe more layers and often had it so half my face was covered 
17 started changing my hair color so it was all red or purple i tried to go all blue but couldn't get my hair as light as i needed it, i would style it a little messy. 
at the moment my hair is at my mid back and is a dark reddish brown and layered


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

purple fringe and some streaks of purple in rest of hair (some bleached, and purple over natural (colour which does not work at all really lol.))
purple hair all over
purple hair all over and turquoise fringe
bright orange hair with some darker red bits
dark reddish tulip dye hair over dark brown
blonde hair
auburn brown with multi coloured hair at the front
auburn hair with turquoise and purple fringe at front
auburn hair with purple fringe
multi coloured hair all over

I've basically dyed my hair every colour but yellow (light green, apple green, turquoisy blue colour, purple, various shades of pink and red.)

never gone black though cause you know what they say  and yeah, it's a ***** to change once you've dyed it black (plus my natural colour now is a pretty dark shade of brown so I can just grow it out... Not quite black, but you know.)

It is now a faded out dark brown (natural) lighter brown below (dyed) blonde, golden and reddish bits from pink dye that just does not completely wash out ever. I'll probably dye over it all with a dark brown and purple on the blonde bits soon. So annoying that purple dye never lasts long... It's my favourite colour.

I cut my own hair now (saves money, time and small talk) so I can't be too ambitious because cutting your own hair is kind of difficult, although other people seem to compliment the results occasionally so...


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Here are my hairstyle phases, guy!
> 
> Kid: long hair with middle part
> Pre-teen: long hair with middle part
> ...


wow, quite the risk taker! I think you should push the boat out and go for long hair with middle parting. Risky, I know


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

tea111red said:


> -long hair/bangs (5 yrs old)
> -almost jheri curl bad perm hair (5-6 yrs old)
> -short hair/bangs (elementary school)
> -bleached/orange hair (elementary school)
> ...


When I read 'fried hair' I just imagined a girl putting her head into a deep fat fryer haha. Was this your emo phase?


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> never gone black though cause you know what they say


haha  love girls with dyed hair. What colours do have right now?


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> reached the end of my back as a kid only ever trimmed it
> at 12 i started putting streaks of color in it like purple or blue just all different colors and layered it
> at 14/15 i cut it up just above my shoulders and changed the color to black and started cutting it at home putting in a side fringe more layers and often had it so half my face was covered
> 17 started changing my hair color so it was all red or purple i tried to go all blue but couldn't get my hair as light as i needed it, i would style it a little messy.
> at the moment my hair is at my mid back and is a dark reddish brown and layered


you should have it bright blue!


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

catcharay said:


> I see so many girls with pretty straight hair when left down
> I've never regularly straightened my hair because I'm so lazy. By the time I finish straightening, I would not feel like going out
> 
> In h/s I cut my hair Mandy Moore-esque short style
> ...


Straightening your hair regularly is bad/damaging anyway. I found this out during my emo phase.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

From about -14: Short, shaved hair
14-16: Spiked up, fringe up or down depending on my mood 
16-present: Longish length (for a male anyway)


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

fIashforward said:


> 14-16: Spiked up, fringe up or down depending on my mood


I still style based on my mood


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I've had the same generic hairstyle since early childhood. I've only had varying degrees of length. Right now my hair is about as short as it ever was.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

When I was little my grandmother always cut my hair into a bowl cut, not cute.

As a teenager I grew it out super long and straightened it every single day for school, took 2 hours.

A little later I chopped it all off, and added blunt bangs. Dyed it blue, then purple, then pink. Bleached it. Went strawberry blonde, then ginger red. Dyed it black. Bleached it again.

For the last few months it's been green. Now it's pink and messy, which I prefer.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

againsthegrain said:


> I still style based on my mood


By my mood, it generally meant whether or not I had enough time to put it all up, or if it was being annoying lol.

Used to spend a good ten minutes doing my hair lol


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

fIashforward said:


> By my mood, it generally meant whether or not I had enough time to put it all up, or if it was being annoying lol.
> 
> Used to spend a good ten minutes doing my hair lol


haha, I used to spend ages doing my hair. I'd try out various styles before concluding that the first style I tried out was the best one. Every damn time! haha


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> For the last few months it's been green. Now it's pink and messy


...Just how I like my women. Wait, what?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

When I was younger I wore a ponytail most of the time, and my hair was a brownish red, when I got older I got tired of my "red and every thing in between" hair and went black, that's when I started wearing a bang. Since dying it black I haven't been able to get the natural "red and every thing in between color" back, so I dye it a dark red and wear it down.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm black and tbh ive gone through several phases. probably less than the average black female tho. that was probably not PC.

right now i have dreadlocks it's my 3rd attempt. i've had these ones for 9 or 10 years. and they're blonde/brown because i dyed them red and didn't redo it when the colour washed out.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

14-15 I had one of those choppy Asian mullets. I had it in my natural black hair color, then dyed medium brown and later in caramel blonde. The cut kind of looked like this.

jk. It looked more like this. Same length. I didn't style it too much to where I would crossover into looking like a scene kid. unrelated, but I'm surprised scene kids are still a thing in 2013.

16-19 was pretty boring. I was just growing out my hair and had wispy bangs. I also got a wavy perm around 17 because I liked Jenny Lewis' hair. And then I got a blunt fringe at 19. And then I decided to get it cut into a chin length bob. And then I said why did I do this.

19-22 I was growing out my hair again including my bangs. And then I got my hair layered once it was close to waist length when it was summer of last year. I experimented with a lot of no heat curls methods. My hair was pretty much perfect (my hair started getting a reddish brown tint from rinsing my hair with apple cider vinegar).

As of now I chopped 5 inches off because my hair was getting too long. I actually haven't dyed my hair since I was 15, so maybe I'll do that someday again. probably in a deep burgundy.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Ages 0-6: My hair was light blond, and was left to grow gradually longer and longer.

Ages 7-17: My hair turned dark brown, and went through a cycle where it would grow in for a few months before being buzzed off against my will.

17-18: I finally got freedom over my hair and grew it into a Beatle-esque mop-top.

Now: It's nearly shoulder-length in the back and completely covers my ears, the bangs are getting in my eyes. I might get it shortened back to the early Beatles style.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Ive always just had long unstyled hair.
Except for one phase when I cut it quite short and dyed it black when I was a teen. It was such a massive pain to maintain (had to straighten it because it kept going in weird directions., and repeatedly dying it)... I gave up on weird hairstyles and dyes


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

againsthegrain said:


> ...Just how I like my women. Wait, what?


If this means what I think it means, then I commend you sir.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

as a kid I had variations of long blonde hair, with or without bangs

age 13-15 

* blonde, long grunge-bob
* short, icy blonde hair

after that

* blonde pixie cut
* long bob with long bangs
* long black hair
* very long, black, curly hair with extentions
* black pixie cut
* variations of long haircuts, mostly dark blonde
* brown bob with bangs

now: black bob with short bangs


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> If this means what I think it means, then I commend you sir.


Tehe


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

These hairstyle phases aren't as bad a people make out! Then again, on a social anxiety forum everyone is convinced everything about them is bad.

Do you guys love your hair as it is now?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I just always look Amish. I've maintained the same hairstyle that I've had since I was 5.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I cut my own hair . This is the only style that I know . Lol

But I plan on experimenting with Pig Tails and a fringe that covers my eyebrows . . once my hair is long enough . Not those geeky-looking-thin ones . . bushy pig tails .


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Kid: long hair with middle part
> Pre-teen: long hair with middle part
> Teen: long hair with middle part
> Early 20s: slightly longer hair with middle part


Mine are similar, though my hair was longer when I was younger, up until I cut off over a foot of it in ninth grade. The past several years I have been making an effort to not let the ends get too messy, so it hasn't been able to get much longer than waist-length recently.

ETA: I did dye it several times as a teenager (mostly when I was 15-16), and maybe twice later.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I dyed my hair bright orange once. Other then that it's mostly been buzz cuts and the standard short back and sides. The exception being when I just didn't cut my hair for about 2 years and it was about shoulder length.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I can't have any hairstyles. I've got 5 whirlpools on my head, and the only thing I can do with it is let it grow out or cut it short. My hair stands up by itself all day long if I run my fingers through it, so I suppose I'll always have this 'mane' thing going.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

It's not a phase MOM

In the past 5 years to now it's been: long brown hair down to my back, Long pink hair down to my back mostly covering my face, long pink and black hair, a Bright pink emo fringe lazyhawk, completely shaved, purple and black extremely short hair, a brown puff (work made me dye it back), straight shoulder length aqua hair mostly covering my face, and currently its a big puff of pink and black mess that's threatening to consume my entire head because I am in dire need of a hair cut.

before that it was all variations of long and short brown hair.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

In no order, I've had my hair shoulder length long, Had surfer helmet hair, short buzz all around, the 'shaved on sides long on top', the 'high and tight', a Mohawk, a pompadour, shaved completely bald (eyebrows included at one point), dyed black a few times with at least three different styles. 

So yeah, I like to shake things up a bit..

Right now I have 1/2" clipped all around. I keep thinking I want to grow it out again soon after I clip it, but end up doing the opposite after a while.. I'm weird that way..


----------



## ponponwey (May 26, 2013)

5-10:









11-14:









15:17:









18-20









21 (NOW)
http://img.ohkpop.com/2012/09/21/vj35Hf19.jpg

my hair has suffered.. :/


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Ages 7-9 : I used to grow out my hair to try to copy anime characters; from goku to hero from gundam. My hair has always been naturally spiky so it wasn't hard to pull off.

9-13: Drastic change. In came Vince Carter(this basketball player who is still my idol).He was/is bald,but I wanted to be exactly like him so I used to rock the extremely shaven buzz cut since there was no way my parents would let me go bald ... feared a major a** whopping D: 

14-18: aka my high school look. I decided to grow my spiky hair back b/c I remember a girl telling me she loved touching my hair ( I was such a despo) I used to gell the hell outta my hair then. I also experimented with mini mohawks then.

Current: short hair (still kinda spiky) with a fade on the sides.


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

reiitaia said:


> I just always look Amish. I've maintained the same hairstyle that I've had since I was 5.


So you have a beard? :/


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Beingofglass said:


> I can't have any hairstyles. I've got 5 whirlpools on my head, and the only thing I can do with it is let it grow out or cut it short. My hair stands up by itself all day long if I run my fingers through it, so I suppose I'll always have this 'mane' thing going.


You could just shave the back/sides short and leave it a bit longer on top. Sounds like your hair styles itself, that's surely a good thing!


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

Estillum said:


> It's not a phase MOM
> 
> In the past 5 years to now it's been: long brown hair down to my back, Long pink hair down to my back mostly covering my face, long pink and black hair, a Bright pink emo fringe lazyhawk, completely shaved, purple and black extremely short hair, a brown puff (work made me dye it back), straight shoulder length aqua hair mostly covering my face, and currently its a big puff of pink and black mess that's threatening to consume my entire head because I am in dire need of a hair cut.
> 
> before that it was all variations of long and short brown hair.


So. Many. Styles.


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

btw regardless of how you have your hair, I think you're all pretty ****ing sexy (no ****)

Your posts are so fun to read through <3


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Throughout most of my childhood I rocked a bob. My mom told me I used to ask the hairstylist to cut it all short, but she didn't allow it. 
Then I let it grow long (waist-length), got bored and cut it again when I was 14. I didn't cut it short again until I turned 21. 
Now, 24, I have a bob, but I'm letting it grow.


This is a cool-story-bra worthy post.


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Mmm I don't know what my hairstyles names were so I'll just put pictures! 








^When I was a kiddo. MY MOM WANTED TO HAVE MATCHING HAIR WITH ME YUCK.^








^My hair was kind of like this for most of 6th grade - 10th grade^
For 10th grade I went though a scene/edgy hair phase, so google image that for short hair and use your imagination!








^My hair was very similar to this for most of 11th grade. When the pink would fade out I would do blue, then purple, then green, then pink again.. Mix colors...^








^This is my favorite youtuber tabs24x7 c: I got my hair cut exactly like hers in October last year and dyed it burgundy.. Hers was blonde until this year so mine was red first c: Anyways my hair is kind of the same except more grown out and has a bit more volume to it, my hair is thick!^








^For my 18th birthday this September I am getting this done as my present c: Ombre!!! Pinkish/purple is perfect! woot~^


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

When I was a tyke I had short hair, sometimes a mushroom cut, sometimes a regular haircut. High school was mainly brush cuts or other similar haircuts. College I grew my hair out...

and because of that I have an err...interesting welders logbook picture...

For unknown reasons, I went through a hair streaking phase...blond streaks.

For the past few years I've just been buzzing it down to 1/8" myself! Hair clipper: best investment ever! :clap

I've also gone through various facial hair styles as well, but that's another story for another day!


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

againsthegrain said:


> You could just shave the back/sides short and leave it a bit longer on top. Sounds like your hair styles itself, that's surely a good thing!


That's pretty much what I've been doing since always. Not quiet shaving the sides though, just relatively short. :yes
Yea lol I don't need wax or whatever.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

In elementary school I rocked the 4 pigtail braids. People called me spider.
Then in middle school to the beginning of high school I kept it safe with a ponytail.
Throughout high school I had what they call micro box braids, so I was known as the girl with the 'dreads'. 
I got rid of those my first year of college and wore a poofy bun, then I went back to the braids my second year. 
Last year I shaved my head and spent my third year of school with short hair. 
Currently, my hair is still short and curly.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh man... I've had so many in the past. I'm just going to go through the ones I've had as a teenager up to now.

1. Chin length, straightened and no bangs.
2. Bad attempt at dreadlocks with various styles of bangs (side swept & dyed red, short and spiky, ect), the underside of my hair was bleached at one point, I later undid the locks, cut off some of the length and dyed the underside red to match my bangs.
3. Dyed black, a little past chin length and curly.
4. Black, straightened, hime cut. (Japanophile & lolita phase)
5. Longish and black with curled under Betty bangs. (psychobilly & goth phase)
6. Longish, curly and dyed bluish green.
7. Very long, no bangs, bleached and dyed a natural looking red with henna. (This one probably lasted the longest and yet I have almost no pictures of it)
8. And my current style is in between waist and hip length, my natural texture (wavy/curly) and natural hair color (very dark brown) with no bangs. It's always in a braid unless I'm going out. 

I really hate doing a lot with my hair anymore so I don't think it's going to change much from what I have now.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Short as a kid, long as a young teen, and now it's short again.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've had a buzz cut, fade, shaved my head before, and even combed my hair back. Now I have a military fade haircut.


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

MBwelder said:


> When I was a tyke I had short hair, sometimes a mushroom cut, sometimes a regular haircut. High school was mainly brush cuts or other similar haircuts. College I grew my hair out...
> 
> and because of that I have an err...interesting welders logbook picture...
> 
> ...


Yeah I've tried a stubbley look then a beardy thing then a soul patch then a beardy thing again before realising the clean shaven/stubbley look was the best!


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

mightypillow said:


> In elementary school I rocked the 4 pigtail braids. People called me spider.
> Then in middle school to the beginning of high school I kept it safe with a ponytail.
> Throughout high school I had what they call micro box braids, so I was known as the girl with the 'dreads'.
> I got rid of those my first year of college and wore a poofy bun, then I went back to the braids my second year.
> ...


...Describe your childhood in three words: Poofy spider dreads. You should have all of those styles together now, you could make an awesome superhero.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

"major" phases: short bob w/ front bangs, barely shoulder-length, mid-back w/ brown highlights, short layers w/ short side-swept bangs, super long layers, short layers w/ long side-swept bangs and deep burgundy highlights

now: medium-length layers w/ mahogany highlights


----------



## soshi (May 24, 2013)

My hair grows to damn quickly and is generally to thick to do any funky styles. Its completely arrow straight and black but always grows into 70s hair the longer it gets, but if I wash it to frequently I look like Carol Brady with the stupid flick at the bottoms. Can anyone suggest what to do with hair like this?


----------

